# The Book Brander -- Formerly S.Frost Designs -- New Premades/Portfolio



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

​
I opened my doors as S.Frost Designs three years ago, and now making book covers is my full-time job. I love helping authors stand out from the noise with covers designed to target readers. In honor of my growing business, I changed my name, because I don't just design book covers, I help authors build their brand so they can have a career doing what they love - just like I do.

***

Woah, hey there K Boards. It's been an age since I last said hello! It feels like so many of the amazing authors and friends I met here have moved over to Facebook. As a result, it's been a long, long time since I updated my portfolio and premade offerings here. I feel like my style and skill has taken a huge leap forward since my last update, and I'm so excited to share with you some of my new designs.

Here are samples of the kind of work I offer.

Want to receive first dibs on premade designs and exclusive discounts from S.Frost designs? 
Click here to join my Facebook group The Book Brander Boutique.

OFFERING PREMADES AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE NOW:
*Please note, my site is currently updating, so some of these premades may not appear on the site. They are likely still available.*































CUSTOM WORK:


----------



## Tasha Black (May 28, 2014)

Here's a teaser Sylvia did for me! She did a great job of capturing the flavor of the book! I couldn't have been happier!


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Those are pretty fantastic! Wowza!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

*Now* I understand why C. Gockel wasn't happy with the other Loki covers. That's absolutely gorgeous. I love the detail of the stitches around his mouth.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Awesoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooome!!!!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Ros_Jackson said:


> *Now* I understand why C. Gockel wasn't happy with the other Loki covers. That's absolutely gorgeous. I love the detail of the stitches around his mouth.


C did the illustration of Loki. I just provided the background and will provide the typography. I love it, too. She's a fantastic artist! 



SevenDays said:


> Those are pretty fantastic! Wowza!


Thanks I'm so glad you like them!



Maia said:


> Awesoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooome!!!!


Thanks Maia for dropping by the new storefront.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Ooh!  Shiny!


----------



## Axel Blackwell (Aug 10, 2014)

nice. i'm in


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

HSh said:


> Ooh! Shiny!


Thanks!


Axel Blackwell said:


> nice. i'm in


Sweet! Thanks for signing up!



Kayla. said:


> Oh these are nice, especially Finders Keepers. Now I wish I had money to pay for an illustrator.


Thanks Kayla! Some of these, the "Sascha" book is actually -- believe it or not a compilation of different stock illustrations -- so while I won't knock the great work that people like C. Gockel do. I can do limited "illustrated-look" covers on my own.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Kayla. said:


> It's funny, because it's the kids' cover you did yourself I'd be most interested in. Now, I'm not going to lie, since my overall benefit for my first kiddie book is $5 (early days ), I don't have money for an illustrator yet. But one day...


You can always enter in the contest in the mean time, maybe you'll win!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> C did the illustration of Loki. I just provided the background and will provide the typography. I love it, too. She's a fantastic artist!


If "just the backgrounds" and typography were so easy, I would have done it myself! Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice, Sylvia!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

gracious! beautiful stuff. I entered because how can a gal not with a chance at a cover like that? phew.

t


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Ceinwen L. said:


> Nice, Sylvia!


Thanks, Ceinwen. I love your books so much I was sorely tempted to just "pick" your name instead of using a random generator. But alas, wouldn't be fair!



theaatkinson said:


> gracious! beautiful stuff. I entered because how can a gal not with a chance at a cover like that? phew.
> 
> t


I'm so glad you like it!  Thanks!

And as long as I'm responding two more new covers I thought I'd show off another cover. This isn't a new cover, but is an alternative image of one of the other covers. The client ended up going in a different direction, but I liked this one quite a bit and it's a perfect example of a completely custom cover as unique and dynamic as any illustrated image.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Sylvia, I am so proud of you!! *big hug* 

I am looking for a 2-for cover. To do a combo. Ghost and Lost together. Let me know if that can work.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi, Ceecee, 
Email me and we'll talk.  

P.S
How are you?! Long time no chat!  
Thanks,
Sylvia

Also I keep waiting for Betsy to pop up with the spiel!  Heloooo, Betsy! I want my commerce welcome spiel!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Gorgeous covers!


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

Sylvia R. Frost said:


> Thanks, Ceinwen. I love your books so much I was sorely tempted to just "pick" your name instead of using a random generator. But alas, wouldn't be fair!


Haha I entered mostly to follow your mailing list, and also because on the off chance I win I'd love to see what a more mainstream, possibly more marketable YA cover for EOTW would look like


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I love cover shopping. These are gorgeous!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Gorgeous covers!


Thanks, Stacy. That means a lot coming from someone who does her own covers.


Ceinwen L. said:


> Haha I entered mostly to follow your mailing list, and also because on the off chance I win I'd love to see what a more mainstream, possibly more marketable YA cover for EOTW would look like


Fireflies. Lots of fireflies. But I adore your current cover I might refuse to change it.  



DaCosta said:


> I love cover shopping. These are gorgeous!


Thanks Dacosta!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Alrighty guys, posting here to say that the "raffle" is closing at midnight so enter now!  Thanks!

Here are some fun promos I did for Tasha recently. (I wrote all the copy as well.) I would share some cover work I did, but all of the books so far are waiting to be released so they're secret!!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness, how did I miss this? I'm totally in love with your moon bound cover. Off to look at the site and enter the competition with fingers and toes crossed! (though actually I need an entire new series of covers, so it will be well worth me checking out regardless )


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, Evenstar! The site isn't up yet, but will be up once the contest ends. *Fingers crossed*   I've already gotten quite a few people asking me about doing their covers, though. So if anyone is interested, I'd advise contacting me sooner rather than later before my schedule fills up. I'm also offering special prices for people who book before launch, about 10-20% discount. And those prices will remain for one full year for early-bird-ers. 


Thanks!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Big congrats to L.E Waters for winning a free cover. If you entered and didn't win, don't despair. For a limited time, I'll be offering 50% off select packages. Simply mention Kboards in the order form to receive the discount.  Also mayyyybe now I'll finally receive my commerce welcome spiel. A girl can dream.


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

I can't believe I won this! I'm so excited. I love every one of the books in your portfolio. Thanks so much for giving a free design away. I can't wait!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm excited as well, and thank you for mentioning me on your blog.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Many congrats on your grand opening!!! I know you're gonna knock everyone's socks off.


----------



## Hopeful Writer (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, just wanted to say that your "cartooney" covers are gorgeous. I may consider switching from Damonza to you for my next cover


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, Maia. You're the best!!  
Thank you so much Hopeful Writer, I can't tell you how much that means to me! I'm a huge fan of Damon Za, he does great work.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi, guys! So I'm just posting update to let everyone know I've been bustling with business! But I still have some openings, and I'm also happy to announce that I'm setting up premade shop as well for those that are on tighter budgets. Here are some of my premade covers.
























And here are some of my more recent customs:


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

seeing your thread updates just kills me...I already have too many covers to write books for this year, and I WANT WANT some of yours. They are so gorgeous.

I signed up to your newsletter. It's awesome having such beauties load right onto my phone. You have a pleasing newsletter.

t


----------



## Michael Parnell (Aug 25, 2014)

Great covers!


----------



## Tasha Black (May 28, 2014)

Yep. Now I am sitting here brainstorming stories I could possibly write to fit a few of those covers!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

I love your pre-made covers! Gah, so tempted to get one, but I'm backed up as it is!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm so glad you guys like them all!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Some new premades to show off. Check the top of the post and get em fast, I've already sold some of the ones I posted last time!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh no! I see one I love, but I really shouldn't buy any more premades!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't mean to be an enabler, Cady. ;-) Although I will say that the moment I posted this thread I had someone email me to purchase one. It was kind of awesome/freaky!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Sylvia just completed a gorgeous series of covers for me so I could rebrand my little series of SGRs -- and I'm thrilled with them! She's a joy to work with, very enthusiastic and eager to come up with just the right thing for her authors. I asked for something cheerful and upbeat, but had no ideas beyond that. The design she came up with is just perfect! I can't recommend her highly enough.

Here's a sample:


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, Carol. It was awesome working with you on this project.  We actually did a whole series rebrand for her. Here's some of my favorites.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, glad I checked Kboards today. Adding Sylvia to my small list of incredible cover artists. Hopefully I can afford a custom cover from her.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Gah!!! I wish I'd seen this sooner--that 'Isle of the Demon' pre-made is PERFECT for one of my projects. *sobs*


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Hot darn!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks so much guys for your compliments!  Sorry about the Isle of the Demon cover already being bought, Legion. :-( However, you should know that there are new premades up, so maybe there will be something else that's a good fit! 

Also, FYI to everyone,  I'm going on vacation next week, so won't be able to book any new covers for that time frame, or do my usual 48hour turnaround for premades.


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

I love your new premade, Evoke the Stars.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just fell in love with one of your premades and filled out your form to buy!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, Pam. I got your order and will be marking it off as sold. And thanks Cady that's one of my favorites too. I was inspired by the movie GATTACA and Jason Gurley's sci-fi style for that one!


----------



## J_Wat (Feb 9, 2015)

Carol Davis said:


> Sylvia just completed a gorgeous series of covers for me so I could rebrand my little series of SGRs -- and I'm thrilled with them! She's a joy to work with, very enthusiastic and eager to come up with just the right thing for her authors. I asked for something cheerful and upbeat, but had no ideas beyond that. The design she came up with is just perfect! I can't recommend her highly enough.
> 
> Here's a sample:


I second that--she's working on a series for us right now too and we are thrilled with the covers she's done as well. Really, really good work.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks so much J for the kind words. Keep your eyes out for a new concept in your inbox coming soon.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Big updates all around, and all kinds of excitement! I'm back from vacation and have some nifty new covers since then too, as well as a whole new batch of premades. Take a look here are some of my favorite new customs:


----------



## Tasha Black (May 28, 2014)

I just had to stop in and give a word of commendation! I'm practically shivering with excitement about this cover. Here is why I recommend working with Sylvia:

1) Attention - I'm a complete control freak. Sylvia LISTENED to what I wanted and she gave it to me - better than I could have imagined it myself! She even read a portion of my book so that she could get the mood right. Our process began with a customized questionnaire about the book that she sent to me. She also asked me to send her a few covers and images that I do and don't like, etc.

2) Value - I hesitated at her prices in the beginning and you will too. But this piece was worth it. I am very sure I will sell far more books with this cover as the reader's first impression. For her price, Sylvia provided three fully realized concepts, which helped me articulate what I wanted the covers to say. One was precisely what I asked for. One was a very cool, highly stylized idea, also loosely based on my requests. One was her own sleek concept of what I wanted, based on our discussions about the book. Guess which one I chose without a moment's hesitation

3) Results - Pre-orders are coming in already and I haven't even told my mailing list about this book yet! My only concern is that it looks so cool I have to make sure the book is good enough on the inside that they won't be disappointed!

Thank you for holding my hand, Sylvia!!! And thank you very much for giving me what I wanted, and then showing me how much better it could be!!!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Tasha, your cover is soo good! Sylvia, you are amazing.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Gorgeous cover, Tasha!


----------



## Tasha Black (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Sunshine, Thea and Cady!!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you so much all, for the wonderful praise, and thank you Tasha for that lovely lovely testimonial!  Y'all are the best! Stay tuned down the pipeline, I've got some covers I did for the lovely superstar Viola Rivard dropping on April 21st, and they're some of my favorite yet.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey, guys. Just wanted to give an update. Exciting new things are happening. First of all I'd love to show off some of my favorite new custom designs I've done. I just did a set for Viola Rivard, as well as Steve Margolis's memoir. He provided the image and wanted a 1950s type treatment that was a blast to recreate.































I've also got some new premades.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Great job Sylvia!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey guys, it's been a while. I'm heading off on vacation for a week, but before I left I thought I'd pop by and show off some of my new covers and a couple of premades. 































I've also got some new premades.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Since I'll be giving a talk on author branding, I just wanted to share some recent designs I've done for Carina Wilder's series. I had a ton of fun designing these and did the hand-lettering design with all kinds of crazy sketches, before I settled on my final, imported it into illustrator and converted it to vector format.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Awesome as usual, Sylvia!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, Sunshine! Good luck on your newest fiction release!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

No new premades to report, but I do have som lovely new customs to show off, along with some awesome data regarding cover design.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, maia!


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

Sylvia is amazing, professional, quick and affordable.

I would ask her to have my babies if such a thing were biologically fathomable. She's rebranded my one series (see above) and has embarked on a new one with me, and I'm crazy about her work. Amazing how new covers can breathe life into older books.

I can't recommend her enough. But I'll try.


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Sylvia R. Frost said:


> No new premades to report, but I do have som lovely new customs to show off, along with some awesome data regarding cover design.


Really like these. "The Passage" one really grabs me. Nice job!


----------



## CarrieElks (Oct 6, 2013)

I've just worked with Sylvia on rebranding my new series and am pleased to say it was a fantastic experience. From the start Sylvia came up with some amazing concepts, and worked closely with me to refine them to reflect the books. I'd highly recommend her services.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey, guys. Long time no talk! I've been pretty booked up, but I finally have some openings in my schedule. I also wanted to show off some of my new designs I'm particularly proud of. Also:

@Carrie

It was a joy to work with you!

@Mark
Thanks! That's one of my favorites too.


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

Great covers!


----------



## heynonny (Mar 12, 2014)

I must chime in and say that I feel that Sylvia's awesome cover for Bait was a key reason the novel got up to the 200 ranking overall in Amazon's store. Plus she was a joy to work with.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Seshenet said:


> Great covers!


Thanks!



heynonny said:


> I must chime in and say that I feel that Sylvia's awesome cover for Bait was a key reason the novel got up to the 200 ranking overall in Amazon's store. Plus she was a joy to work with.


It's so much fun to work with authors and then see them explode! <3


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Just wanted to announce a series of new Sci-Fi & Romance premades. Hopefully you enjoy!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

gorgeous


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Scott.Tracey (Nov 30, 2014)

I love your covers and your aesthetic.  I will definitely be in touch!


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Now that I have finally released the first in the series, I can share how thrilled I was with the covers Sylvia made for me!



The other two are just as spectacular (but you don't get to see them until I release the books!).

(...I have no idea how to make the cover in my posting bigger. Hmph.)


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

I love your covers and your aesthetic. I will definitely be in touch!

--Thank you, Scott! I look forward to hearing from you!

Now that I have finally released the first in the series, I can share how thrilled I was with the covers Sylvia made for me!

-- I'm so glad you're happy Diane, and wish you the best of luck on your release!

---

I'd also like to announce I have some new premades!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

I wanted to show off a few new premades available. I also have a special announcement: I'm giving away THREE FREE COVERS.

Why am I giving away free covers, you ask? Well like most things in life it starts with a binge watching session on Netflix.

Last Thursday, I found myself snarfing down Mango sorbet while rabidly watching HGTV's Fixer Upper. As I dreamed of kitchen islands, laundry rooms, and newly finished hardwood floors, I had a thought. If I love a good make-over reality show, why shouldn't I make my own?

As I don't have the money to re-furnish your house (apologies), I thought of making a short Youtube series that pulls back the curtain on how I help authors build their brand. Whether you're in need of covers to refresh an old novel, or are looking to launch a whole new book, I want you on the show. And, as a perk, you get free covers.

If you're interested in a free cover put your information here:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeG1uBQXlCJKoV8Ka-zwG3qYJy-BOUxMcmwPklnGTTX3_H6TA/viewform?c=0&w=1


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Quills! FYI to other entrants, I'm especially interested in doing covers for Mystery, Sci-fi, Thriller, Epic Fantasy, Women's Fiction, and other non-romance books!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Just a quick bump as I've updated the site with some new designs.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Recently, I've done a good deal of work for authors refreshing old brands. If you're someone who wants a designer who can update a brand you've already established, so it better matches your catalogue I'm your girl.
























Also, again, here are some of my more recent pre-made designs.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey, guys! It's been a minute, and by a minute, I mean over a year. Whew! I've done A LOT of designing in the interim, and even rebranded my business. I think I've grown a lot as a designer, and I hope you guys agree!

OFFERING PREMADES AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE NOW:
*Please note, my site is currently updating, so some of these premades may not appear on the site. They are likely still available.*































CUSTOM WORK:


----------



## X. Aratare (Feb 5, 2013)

It's such beautiful work!  I can say that Sylvia has done work for me and she's truly the best.  She knows the genres and what signifies down to the bones. Her typography is second to none. You get an expert here for a really reasonable price.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

X.Aratare is a long term client of mine. We've been working together for the last two years and I've enjoyed every second of it. Thanks for the plug!


----------

